# Need to keep mineral oil cooled. Again



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

I am aware that i have asked about this before but i didn't want to bring back a thread that was months old so i have made a new one. My question once again is how can i keep mineral oil cooled? Keep in mind i need to keep this somewhat cheap. Not a $10 budget but also not a $300 budget 

I have heard of fans and pumps and other things but i need a good solid, effective, easy, cost friendly way to do this.

A science teacher was saying that one of the best ways to keep liquids cool is surface temp. True?

Anyway, thanks for the future help!!!

~Satin


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 26, 2011)

Most people have an in/out somewhere in their tank/case and use a pump to push the oil into a radiator.

Like normal watercooling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmm as panther said, some type of pump with a radiator but it will not cool but up to so much cause if you are trying to cool gallons of mineral oil then you would need a larger scale cooling loop.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm as panther said, some type of pump with a radiator but it will not cool but up to so much cause if you are trying to cool gallons of mineral oil then you would need a larger scale cooling loop.



maybe using a low power tec with cold part in contact with oil, and hot part in contact with a heatsink.. might still need to create a loop to circulate the oil though..


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

This may seem pretty redneck but....

Is it possible to pump the oil out through a tube, around a rod or piece of metal or something that is filled with nitrogen (no idea where i can get that) and then back into the tank?

Or even fill the pipe with water (freeze it) and run the tube around that to cool the oil.

Possible?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> This may seem pretty redneck but....
> 
> Is it possible to pump the oil out through a tube, around a rod or piece of metal or something that is filled with nitrogen (no idea where i can get that) and then back into the tank?
> 
> ...



That would cost ALOT to run that 24/7


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> That would cost ALOT to run that 24/7



Wouldnt be running it 24/7. Simply while the computer is on. Plus like i said, i could use ice instead of nitrogen


----------



## xbonez (Jan 26, 2011)

The ice wouldn't remain ice for long, and everytime the ice melts, you'd have to fill it up with water and push it into the freezer until it freezes. Using ice-cubes won't work because of the many air-pockets you'd get.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> I am aware that i have asked about this before but i didn't want to bring back a thread that was months old so i have made a new one. My question once again is how can i keep mineral oil cooled? Keep in mind i need to keep this somewhat cheap. Not a $10 budget but also not a $300 budget
> 
> I have heard of fans and pumps and other things but i need a good solid, effective, easy, cost friendly way to do this.
> 
> ...



pump through a couple radiators


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmm good point. Anyone think there is a way i can use that idea? Without so much hassle?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Use a pump to send the mineral oil to a radiator, the radiator can be found at a junk yard from an old car for extremely cheap if you wish and the pump can be from the local Home Depot if you want something cheap, otherwise use parts designed for computers.  Buy the smallest refrigerator you can find that will fit your radiator, usually $50-60 at walmart.  Drill two small holes in the side of the refrigerator, and run the tubing into it.  Put the radiator inside the refrig. and then seal the holes in the side of the refrig. with "Great Stuff" foam in a can(usually a couple bucks at the hardware store).

There you go, set the refrig on the coldest temperature and enjoy.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 26, 2011)

Car air conditioner radiators are small enough to fit in a case something and fitting after being cut leave small metallic lines perfect to fit ribber hoses with collards on it.

If you see this then its cool enough!

not allowed


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

MohawkAngel said:


> Car air conditioner radiators are small enough to fit in a case something and fitting after being cut leave small metallic lines perfect to fit ribber hoses with collards on it.
> 
> If you see this then its cool enough!
> 
> not allowed



Really man? Im at school haha. And that didnt get blocked. LOL!

Anyway, i wanted the radiator idea to be a last resort. Any other redneck ideas out there?


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 26, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Use a pump to send the mineral oil to a radiator, the radiator can be found at a junk yard from an old car for extremely cheap if you wish and the pump can be from the local Home Depot if you want something cheap, otherwise use parts designed for computers.  Buy the smallest refrigerator you can find that will fit your radiator, usually $50-60 at walmart.  Drill two small holes in the side of the refrigerator, and run the tubing into it.  Put the radiator inside the refrig. and then seal the holes in the side of the refrig. with "Great Stuff" foam in a can(usually a couple bucks at the hardware store).
> 
> There you go, set the refrig on the coldest temperature and enjoy.



A refrigerator cannot cool a PC. Even a fairly weak one. All you would accomplish is killing the fridge after a short while of running. The idea is as old as computers and so far it has never worked.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> A refrigerator cannot cool a PC. Even a fairly weak one. All you would accomplish is killing the fridge after a short while of running. The idea is as old as computers and so far it has never worked.



I figured that. Condensation and having to run at such a high power...etc.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2011)

you can use something along these lines http://www.pugetsystems.com/aquarium_computer/V2/cooling_module.php


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

delta6326 said:


> you can use something along these lines http://www.pugetsystems.com/aquarium_computer/v2/cooling_module.php



$300+........


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2011)

well around those lines. it tells you what parts you would need can probably get them cheaper at newegg, but that would be what you need.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 26, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Really man? Im at school haha. And that didnt get blocked. LOL!
> 
> Anyway, i wanted the radiator idea to be a last resort. Any other redneck ideas out there?



Fail for the system or Ownage for you?


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

haha. So any other ideas from anyone?


----------



## panchoman (Jan 26, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> haha. So any other ideas from anyone?



getting old rads + a pump is the best idea... refrig is a bit much... and will run your electricity bill quite a lot, and keep your room very hot in the summer.. 

i wonder if bong cooling works with mineral oil? anybody remember bong cooling? lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2011)

Give this a go...http://www.overclockers.com/nuclear-tower-water-cooling/


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> A refrigerator cannot cool a PC. Even a fairly weak one. All you would accomplish is killing the fridge after a short while of running. The idea is as old as computers and so far it has never worked.





satindemon4u said:


> I figured that. Condensation and having to run at such a high power...etc.



No the fridge cant, but it's compressor can


----------



## panchoman (Jan 26, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> haha. So any other ideas from anyone?





rickss69 said:


> Give this a go...http://www.overclockers.com/nuclear-tower-water-cooling/



aha! bong cooling! but will it work with mineral oil? it works based off evaporative properties of water soo..


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

Might just do the ice thing to simply see if it will work. I know the ice will quickly melt but ehhh. Or what if i were to run tubing through the walls of a mini fridge and out? Would that work? >: )


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2011)

I can think of no good reason it would not work. You could do this cheaply too. 

Some old water cooling loops of mine from the past...


----------



## xbonez (Jan 26, 2011)

I seriously believe you should just go for standard PC pums and rads. Anything else will be a fair bit more expensive, and give you only slightly better cooling.
As for refrigerator, the compressors aren't meant for actively cooling as you are looking for. You will without a doubt, burn the compressor in no time. In a normal refrigerator, when the fridge reaches a certain temp, the compressor cuts off and only turns on to maintain a certain temp. If you leave a refrigerator open, or try to cool down heated oil, the compressor will never get a chance to cut off and burn itself.

What you could try is run the oil through a radiator, but place the radiator in a tub of ic-cold water. it'll be way easier for you to replenish the ice when it melts. just keep dumping ice into the tub and draining out some of the water. Running it through a rad will make the oil spend more time in the ice cold water before it returns to your system.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I seriously believe you should just go for standard PC pums and rads. Anything else will be a fair bit more expensive, and give you only slightly better cooling.
> As for refrigerator, the compressors aren't meant for actively cooling as you are looking for. You will without a doubt, burn the compressor in no time. In a normal refrigerator, when the fridge reaches a certain temp, the compressor cuts off and only turns on to maintain a certain temp. If you leave a refrigerator open, or try to cool down heated oil, the compressor will never get a chance to cut off and burn itself.
> 
> What you could try is run the oil through a radiator, but place the radiator in a tub of ic-cold water. it'll be way easier for you to replenish the ice when it melts. just keep dumping ice into the tub and draining out some of the water. Running it through a rad will make the oil spend more time in the ice cold water before it returns to your system.



Not a bad idea. Really liking the one above with all the tubes running through ice water. Haha


----------



## mdk777 (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you have well water?
To avoid the cost of electricity, and the wear and tear on on a refrigeration compressor, you could set up a heat exchanger using well water.
Most well water is bellow 60 F all year round.
Make a two loop system,,,your mineral oil going into a closed loop heat exchanger, (think simple still, or a radiator surrounded by well water) The well water would be an open loop. As the temp of the water in the barrel/tank increases, you bleed off water from the top replacing with cold well water at the bottom.
After building the exchanger (including a temperature monitor system to turn the water on and off based on temp.) your only cost is the well pump electricity.

With city water, fees and sewer costs would make for excessive cost.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a small rad in the bottom of that cooler but not really needed for water as I kept dumping ice in it constantly. Not a solution for 24/7 tho...this was just for benching.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 26, 2011)

I really wanna try that. Seeing as how ice isn't a big deal to me haha.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2011)

Then you will want to use a rad for your purposes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> A refrigerator cannot cool a PC. Even a fairly weak one. All you would accomplish is killing the fridge after a short while of running. The idea is as old as computers and so far it has never worked.





satindemon4u said:


> I figured that. Condensation and having to run at such a high power...etc.



In this case you aren't cooling a PC, you are cooling the mineral oil.  When you keep the pump going, even when the PC is off, the mineral oil will continue to cool down.  And once it cools down to a certain point, the compresser will kick off.  The issues I've always seen with this idea is that the compresser has to run constantly and burns up.  But in this situation that isn't the case.  Because the PC will be off when not in use, the fridge will kick off once it cools the mineral oil back down.  And the mineral oil will take quite a bit of time to warm back up and kick the fridge on after the PC is turned on.

Will there be condensation?  Yes, on the tank, but not on the PC components because they aren't exposed to air.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright. Well i am really doing this as an experiment. I need a project to work on in my CIT class and honestly ANYTHING goes in that class. So really nothing is off limits as far as if i can supply the things or not. That is one of the reasons i was hoping to keep this cheap....


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 28, 2011)

use two heat sinks and a tec place the cold end in the oil and leave the hot end exposed and use a fan to cool it and if feeling really adventurous you could mod the case to fit the cold sides heat sink into


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, lets qualify this a little, how cold do you want to go? below ambient?


----------



## erixx (Jan 28, 2011)

IIRC, (modern) engines don't use olie a.k.a. oil, but coolant to cool engines, omg what a mess!

Is anyone on those OC contests using oil?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2011)

one idea i saw someone else do, was run the loop to a radiator he'd buried outside/under his house. its cool underground, so he used that to cool his loop.


----------



## erixx (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah, maybe... if there's an underground RIVER 

Or better, just use what people that finished their studies use:


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a question - why would you use oil instead of water in a cooling loop in an open-air (i.e. not submerged) PC?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 28, 2011)

A fridge might not work, but an ice maker in a separate container could. Have it drop the ice through a spring shoot that opens with gravity into a cooler with a rad/hose or w/e. It would obviously need to be packed full so there's enough contact. As the ice melts have it pumped back to the ice maker. That way the only load the ice maker has to handle is the load it normally would, turning chilled water into ice. The only foreseeable issue is if it can't make ice at a quick enough rate, might need like a heavy duty restaurant ice maker.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh wow. Btw, how much would 10 gallons of mineral oil cost. roughly. I don't want some deal that if i buy it from russia i can get it for a kidney either ha!


----------

